# vortex viper HD spotter?



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, Christmas is coming soon and I am getting a bonus and a early Christmas present! I am in the market for a spotting scope I have looked through a couple such as the Nikon waterproof 16-48x65 and the vortex viper 20-60x80 non HD I have actually used both of these on quite a few hunts this year but I am tired of borrowing them from my cousin!! I have looked through the viper hd 15-45x65 at the store but its hard to tell the real quality of it so my question is is the extra 300 dollars worth it for the HD vs non HD viper? and is there any other scopes worth looking at in that price range? the nikon prostaff 5 60mm is tempting just because of it's weight. I believe that a spotting scope is indispensable on any hunt so it will be in my hunting pack always! Thanks for any info! I will also need a good tripod does any one have preference of a ball style head vs pan style head?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, what is your price range?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The viper HD is $650. I am leaning heavily towards this scope I just wanted to see what other peoples opinions were on it and if there was another scope around that price worth looking at. I however am not looking to spend much more than $650.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This type of thread pertains to several forums and this one is about the lowest traffic related one, so I will move it to a more traveled forum to get you some better responses.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't know if you are interested in the Viper XD, but Cabelas has them on sale for $399 right now, that might leave you with enough money to get a good tripod too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Don't know if you are interested in the Viper XD, but Cabelas has them on sale for $399 right now, that might leave you with enough money to get a good tripod too.


The online price is only $349 "for a limited time..." it may be hard to justify over double the price for the HD. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104752080;cat104600880 
It looks like the customer reviews are pretty mixed.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out the leupold kenai. I think it is probably the clearest and brightest scope near that price. It was hands down better for my eyes.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks huge! I have looked at the leupold since I have there bino's but I think it's just to big for a pack scope. I have actually almost pulled the trigger a couple times on the viper for three fifty but I keep thinking I will regret not going with the HD that's part of the reason I am asking I wanted to hear from people that have looked through both and noticed any big differences.
I am not worried about having money for a tripod I have allotted 100-200 for the tripod and I will most likely get a phone scope while I am buying everything else. Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------

